# 30 gallon saltwater aquarium fish.



## DTetras2

Hello I have 2 freshwater aquariums and i'm thinking about taking care of a 30 gallon marine tank and i would like to know about some of the fish i could put in this size aquarium. i was thinking about putting in a cowfish and 1 or 2 clownfish. Please tell me if this is a good starting aquarium or if you can think of anything better for a 30 gallon. Thanks:fish:


----------



## Fishfirst

cowfish are not for beginners being they can wipe out a tank by exdruding toxins when stressed or dead. the clownfish would be fine though.


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, what else can i put in a 30 gallon, besides damsel fish? :fish:


----------



## conradd

lol Gobys? Pretty cool but super small. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+1926
try this site^^


----------



## DTetras2

Ya, gobys are cool, but they are definitely small. What else could i get?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, the first thing to get would be a good book about saltwater tanks and fish. It'll answer the questions you don't even know to ask.

As for the fish, you'll want small fish that don't need too much territory. Damsels are mean, nasty little buggers that tend to claim an entire tank as their own and attack anything else in it.
Clowns tend to pick a spot and stay in it.
Gobies & blennies are good.
Small wrasses are good. I mean small, too. Some get huge, so pay attention.
Cardinalfish are good. You could even breed them, maybe. the Banggai Cardinal has the nickname of "saltwater guppy" for a reason, ya know.
Basslets look nice, but they tend to freak out in small tanks and not do well over time.
Angels, Butterflies, & Tangs? Forget them! Don't even think about it.

Really, read some books before you start. There's just so much info to cover that we'd never remember to tell you some super-important little thing that makes all the difference.


----------



## DTetras2

Ya, I've done a lot of research on the internet, but ill definitely buy a saltwater fish book, thanks. I've also read about and asked my local aquarium store that dwarf lionfish are pretty hardy fish, and i absolutely LOOOOVE them, but what do you think?


----------



## Fishfirst

I'd have to be the only fish in the 30 gallon.


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, what kinds of wrasses could fit in a 30?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Small Fairy wrasses and sixline wrasse would do okay.


----------



## DTetras2

that's cool


----------



## DTetras2

Actually, now because of the petco $1 per gallon sale, it's now changed to 55 gallons, so any fish that are good with this size tank?


----------



## jrdeitner

chromis, clowns, small wrasses, gobies, small tangs, dwarf angels, cardinals, and firefish would all do fine in a 55.


----------



## TheOldSalt

FREEZE! Tang Police!

No tangs in a 55, please. ( except maybe Scopas, but who would want one? )


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, i have a list of fish that i would like to put in this tank, tell me what you think:
2 Firefish :fish:
2 Royal Grammas :fish:
2 Maroon Clownfish :fish:
2 Banggai Cardinal Fish :fish:
1 Six-Line Wrasse :fish:
and either 1 Coral Beauty or Flame Angelfish, whichever you think is better :fish:


----------



## Fishfirst

Maroon clownfish are a very aggressive clown, I would stay away from them with your current stocklist.


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, how about tomato clowns? :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt

Maybe even meaner, and that's saying a lot!
Maroons are generally considered the meanest, but tomatoes are neck & neck with them when they get big, and they do get big.


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, then Ill just settle with oscelaris clowns Should I go with a coral beauty angelfish or a flame angelfish?


----------



## Revolution1221

DTetras2 said:


> Ok, then Ill just settle with oscelaris clowns Should I go with a coral beauty angelfish or a flame angelfish?


I think you better just settle for the platinum preculas lol check out the price tag on these beautiful fish! http://liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?c=2733+3&ddid=89454


----------



## TheOldSalt

A Flame Angel will come from Hawaii, while a Coral Beauty will come from the Phillipines or Indonesia.
For that reason alone, go with the Flame.


----------



## DTetras2

Ok, thanks for letting me know 

Revolution1221, HOLY CRAP!!!!!!:lol: Those are VERY beautiful, and veeeeeeeerrrrrrry expensive


----------



## FishMatt

Those are expensive! But they are beautiful. When I win the lottery I'll buy some :lol:


----------



## Fishfirst

Genetic abominations!


----------

